# Getting A Job as an SSBBW



## crystalayers1989 (Aug 24, 2009)

What are you experiences with getting Jobs and being a BBW, SSBBW, THICK, ETC.. I am almost 20 years old and I was homeschooled. I do some modeling on a paysite and it's great, but I would also like to get a 2nd job or try going back to school to better myself and get an Education in doing something that I would enjoy. I was wondering how everyone's experience's have been with going back to school as a big person and how there job's and such have been? I really would LOVE to get a job, but I need tons of support, because I want to be able to do something that is too physically demanding. I wanna be able to be my BIG self and make money. How can I do that? What sorta jobs/careers would be good for me? 

LOVE* Crystal Bombshell


----------



## Donna (Aug 24, 2009)

crystalayers1989 said:


> What are you experiences with getting Jobs and being a BBW, SSBBW, THICK, ETC.. I am almost 20 years old and I was homeschooled. I do some modeling on a paysite and it's great, but I would also like to get a 2nd job or try going back to school to better myself and get an Education in doing something that I would enjoy. I was wondering how everyone's experience's have been with going back to school as a big person and how there job's and such have been? I really would LOVE to get a job, but I need tons of support, because I want to be able to do something that is too physically demanding. I wanna be able to be my BIG self and make money. How can I do that? What sorta jobs/careers would be good for me?
> 
> LOVE* Crystal Bombshell



Basic job skills for the kind of position you are describing (correct me if I am wrong, but I believe you are looking for an office/sit down job of some kind?) include:


clear communication (being able to put yourself across in writing as well as in person) 
grammar & spelling (at least a high school level for both) 
computer literacy
phone manners
a can-do attitude
Experience with programs such as Excel, Word, Outlook, PowerPoint, et.al. always look good on a resume. If you do not possess these skills, you will probably want to sign up for some training classes to obtain them. Some customer service call centers offer training if a candidate has the right attitude. Some temporary agencies offer training classes in the basics as well. Temp work can be a nice way to find something you like, make some money and earn some experience. 

That being said, if you have the means and opportunity to go to college and obtain a degree, DO SO. A college degree is not a guarantee (as many in the current very tough job market will attest to,) but a degree does open up so many possible careers. YOU, and only YOU, can really determine what kind of career path best suits you. A career counselor can give you guidance, but it is YOU who will have to haul your butt out of bed every morning and go do the job. 

This thread addresses job hunting from the BBW perspective; which really isn't any different than a non-BBW job hunt in my opinion: 
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=62005 When and if you do decide to put yourself out in the job market, I highly recommend you read this thread. 

Good luck to you.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Aug 24, 2009)

I can tell you- working retail is a BITCH when your big. Being on your feet for 8+ hours a day is not fun. I weigh about 330ish and I worked retail a few years ago and I hated it with a passion. Some BBW/SSBBW can do it, but it was really unpleasant for me. If you do get a job where your on your feet I recommend some really good inner soles. The pressure on my feet was not fun. Dr, Sholes(sp?) makes some really good inserts- those gel ones were pretty comfy. It lessens the pressure on the balls of the feet. I eventually got an office job as a receptionist which was a lot easier on my feet, and I actually enjoyed that job. I'm currently unemployed and am a full time student, but I could really use another job myself. I've applied to receptionist positions until I'm blue in the face, but it's not that easy to find right now. I'm actually faced with the fact that I may have to go back to retail which I really didn't want to do. Anyway....didn't mean to hijack your thread, but good luck in your job searching!


----------



## ABellyGirl (Aug 30, 2009)

My best first education themed jobs were as follows:

Camp Counselor for the little kids and disabled kids

Living Assistant for the disabled

Library Intern at State Library

Teacher's Aide at my college's daycare

Nanny/Housekeeper for three kids

Secretary for my College's Student Activities Office

All these jobs do require movement but they also have ample downtime to rest while you do them. But they are alos great places to meet people, be a role model for kids, and get experience working with children. IF you are going back to college their are ample opportunities in Workstudy jobs on-campus too.


----------



## BBWTexan (Aug 30, 2009)

Donna said:


> That being said, if you have the means and opportunity to go to college and obtain a degree, DO SO.



Everything Donna said is DEAD ON, but I think the above is so terribly important. There are, of course, many people who've managed to make it, some quite successfully, without higher education; however, it's definitely the best shot you've got at being able to call your own shots job-wise. Without a doubt, attitude can make or break you, but education helps get you in the door. 

Fat girls are just as smart and as talented as any other girls out there and it really upsets me when I see someone not living up to her potential because of weight. We really just need to keep breaking those glass ceilings and showing others and, most importantly, ourselves that we really have no limits where education and success are concerned. 

Best of luck to you and don't settle for anything less than the stars.


----------

